

Show HN: Milkshake – Real-time playlists with friends over websockets - jshakes
http://milkshake.mu

======
ntaylor
Looks pretty neat, reminds me of a private Turntable.fm, Plug.dj, or
Soundtrack.io.

FYI: I managed to break the flow on my first try. I clicked on the number
discs, thinking they were some kind of step indicator, and I ended up
selecting the 3rd one. When I was prompted to pick tracks, I ended up stuck in
a loop as I had not set track 1 or 2 and thus could not continue.

~~~
jshakes
You should be able to click one of the first two discs to select them, then
add a track from the search results. Thanks for the feedback though, it's
interesting to know that you thought the discs were step indicators

------
pr0vitamin
Nice! I've got a similar project currently in the pipes. I've noticed that the
playlist can get pretty out of sync when one of the clients disconnects and
reconnects, sometimes by a few minutes. But otherwise really well done.

------
gravity13
This is fucking awesome. Nice work!

[http://milkshake.mu/Wkd-yR5mS](http://milkshake.mu/Wkd-yR5mS)

------
paool
It's kind of like twitch meets soundcloud. I like it. Give us a demo with more
than 2 users.

------
alexbate
Works great! Would be awesome to add more tracks collaboratively once in the
playlist.

------
DatBear
Might want to disable script tags in messages.

------
simplyinfinity
ha! i've built a prototype of this same thing 3 or so years ago! (not over
websockets tho).

nice job!

------
math0ne
Is it limited to three tracks?

~~~
jshakes
It is. We felt that people were more likely to focus on the experience with a
shorter, more curated set of tracks.

~~~
gravity13
Curious, why did you limit it to just two people?

I would just want to send a playlist of three items out asynchronously to my
friends, so they can listen whenever they want.

~~~
paool
I think the point of the experience is to be in sync while listening, rather
than just sharing a playlist with friends.

~~~
rhubarbcustard
I get the idea of not creating a massive playlist but I think more than three
would be good - I wanted to create a downtempo/ambient playlist and had at
least seven tracks in mind. I think 7-9 would be a good number.

